
David Silver from Google DeepMind: Deep Reinforcement Learning [video] - dirtyaura
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX1CIVVkWdE
======
dirtyaura
I found this talk a very good summary of Deep Reinforcement Learning and key
concepts. Even without seeing the slides, David's presentation was able to
convey the key ideas clearly. Well spent 30-40 mins.

